# Pink Spot On Chin



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

My kitten has a pink spot on his chin, underneath his mouth. He isn't flinching or anything when I touch it, the hair there looks pretty thin so maybe it's just skin. Doesn't really feel like a bump or anything. I noticed it when I got home yesterday, and my wife pointed it out to me. Is this something I should be concerned about?


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

Does it look like what I posted in my other thread?


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Sort of. It is a light pink spot with reddish pink puss. Might be a small bump there but not sure. He still eats like crazy.


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

I think for my cat, it's because of food. do you have a recent food change?

When I stopped feeding her Evo Salmon/Herring, her red spot went away. A week later, I fed her the same Evo again (at that stage not knowing it's because of Evo), it came back. So I'd stopped feeding her that.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah he's on Royal Canin. He had the runs from Friskies, and this was higher in protein.


----------



## athomas (Jul 7, 2010)

Well now they're dry bumps. Acne?


----------

